# Most recent HTC kernel 10/6



## arh2o (Aug 16, 2011)

Is there a flashable version of the 2.6.35.10-g00f8966 October 6, 2011 kernel from HTC? I looked in the kernel section but no luck. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

You can find one in the skyraider Zeus thread in the op.


----------

